# FYI - Orijen / Acana feeders



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

Orijen and Acana new formulas releasing soon - Pet forum for dogs cats and humans - Pets.ca

anyone else heard about this? 

couldn't find anything on the champion website.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

interesting... will have to keep an eye out for it, but it may be a while before it becomes available in U.S.


----------



## dogcrazy (Oct 18, 2010)

Here is what I heard from another forum where a member spoke to a rep at Champion. They are adding more fresh protein and cutting back on protein meal. So it will contain less overall protein since fresh is 70% water by volume. Yes, the price is going up, too.

carol


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, think I posted about this quite awhile ago as I got this info from the owner who sells alot of the Champion line, he had spent some time up at the plant and brought this info back.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

The new Acana formula is going to be called Ranchlands. It's going to be beef/bison/lamb formula. No word on a release date yet, but I saw a site that rumored it to be November, aka this month?

I e-mailed Champion last week and got this:
Hello Brittany,

Thank you for your email and please accept my apologies for the delay in replying to you. 

I am very pleased to hear how much Jackson likes the ACANA Grasslands. The rumor is true we will be launching a new ACANA Grain Free formula. We do not have an exact date as to when it will be released but it will be announced on our website.

Thank you again for your email and if you get a chance we would love to see a photo of Jackson.

Kind regards,

Diana
Customer Care
Champion Petfoods LP
Phone: 780.939.6888
Fax: 780.939.6858
Toll Free: 877-939-0006


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

sounds very good the acana ranchlands! I will be trying it when it comes out! :smile:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like the Orijen 80/20/0 is to pounce on EVO since current EVO buyers are leaving the brand and new EVO buyers have no idea what they are buying.


The new Acana Ranchlands sounds like a great addition. Should be cheaper than Orijen Red....if that helps?


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

I will give the Orijen a try when it comes out


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I gave you a thanks, cause you didn't have any. Welcome to the newbie crew:biggrin:


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

cast71 said:


> I gave you a thanks, cause you didn't have any. Welcome to the newbie crew:biggrin:


Thanks Cast71


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

josh83 said:


> I will give the Orijen a try when it comes out


Orijen is already out.:smile:


----------

